

Go Home Facebook, Yelp Just Won the Virtual-Reality War - jcnnghm
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/26/yelpulus_rift_sorry_oculus_yelp_wins_virtual_reality_war_video.html?wpisrc=burger_bar

======
tantalor
Little early for April 1st isn't it?

